# NSW Port Hacking 9/9 PB



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful spring day made me get my self organised and get the kayak in the water. Wasn't the early start that I should have had, but coffee with the wife came first. After trolling out of Grays Point and getting an early Tailor I thought it might be a productive day, I was wrong, absolutely nothing after that, so plastics hard bodies gave me zip.
On my way back towards the boat ramp nearly at the 8 knot area I chucked in a different plastic, it was a light flesh coloured podgy. First cast I felt a bite but not a big one, when I tried to reel him in it all changed and off went the drag with the rod bent over. Wish I had a Go Pro as he really put a fight.
It's days like this that makes me love fishing,


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, what a tank? Top looking breambo, well conditioned. Fantastic effort mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

fark what a top fish a real fatty


----------

